# Mossy's Daemons



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, I've succumbed to temptation and bought a Battleforce of Daemons to give me a good amount of footsoldiers, plus a Skull Cannon.

My daemons so far are practically all unpainted, having not had a painting desk for 2 years now, but I aim to change that sooner than later.

Here's a run-down of what I have available to me, now:

Kitbashed Fateweaver
Bloodthirster
Great Unclean One
4x Daemon Princes (3x w/ wings)
Herald of Khorne
Kitbashed Changeling (in storage)
Kitbashed Blue Scribes
The Masque
Herald of Khorne (extra off of the Skull Cannon I bought)
23 Bloodletters
27 Pink Horrors (a few are unique enough to justify being called Tzheralds)
15 Plaguebearers
10 Daemonettes
3 Nurgling Bases
9 Flamers
3 Kitbashed Beasts of Nurgle (unassembled; I'm making Spawn for my CSM who might be able to fit here)
6 Screamers
5 Seekers
2 Kitbashed Soul Grinders (I had to do something with my crappy Defilers, didn't I? Even so, when I was converting them, I didn't know that Soul Grinders would become quite this good...
Skull Cannon of Khorne
Kitbashed Burning Chariot of Tzeentch (my old Tzherald-inna-chariot model; not going to field it until/unless that Heavy/Chariot issue gets FAQed)

...pictures, then.

Fateweaver (who I may run as a LoC, at times, and who I'm not done adding Green Stuff to) and 1 Winged Daemon Prince:










Another winged Daemon Prince:






































The final Winged Prince. One of the few models in my army that is painted, albeit several years ago. These pictures are ancient; rest assured I've pinned and re-attached his claw hand.





























Great Unclean One (painted by my brother, all those years ago, before he left the hobby):











The Blue Scribes:





























This Prince is my wingless one. I figure he'd make an excellent Keeper of Secrets as well, seeing as there was that story in the previous codex about Ail'Slath-Sleresh, the Heartrender, who possessed the Avatar of Craftworld Kher'Ys and led its fellow Slaaneshi daemons to dance among the doomed Eldar...





















Kroot-Plaguebearers. They ate something wrong, and that something cambe back with a vengeance to possess them.










Yes, that one at the front (among the not-so-Kroot-like Plaguebearers) is popping into different Nurglings.










Then the mutations creep in...










And we go to those still wholly in the throes of transformation from Kroot to 'Bearer.












Horrors!

I threw together a mutated batch of Kroot-horrors and Horror-Tau. I think we can blame the Changeling here. I don't have photos of the model I'm using for the Changeling, but he's pretty cool--very Tau-sneaky.

Still have a long way ahead of me in terms of greenstuffing, though...

"Horrau"



















"Krorrors"



















First we have a pair of "doubleheads":



















And a pair of basic armswaps:



















Let's not forget the kneeling Kroot:




























Or the pair who swapped halves:










One, as you can see, still very tentacle-y










Then there are another pair:



















A trio of, um, Kramers? Floots? Nah, Kroot-Flamers. These will count as just plain Horrors, I think, when I play with them. Or perhaps Iridescent Horrors.










We end up with the following:









10 Kroothorrors
3 Krootflamers
4 Tauhorrors
1 unmodified Kroot

Just today, I also finished the squad of Horrors that came in the Battleforce box:






































Nurglings:




















Soul Grinders (have started GS work on, but still need to do more):


































































Burning Chariot:





























Skull Cannon (just assembled today):





































Which is accompanied by...

https://vine.co/v/bwJPVAMW39W

A very cool objective marker. Since Khorne is a granny who needs to rock in order to knit, of course.





























The kit also had something of a Herald of Khorne left over too. I swapped which ring was on his hand from among the 3 available (for a slightly longer chain), and changed out the point where the chain connects with a mace/flail head from a box of Chaos Knights I bought a while back:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Simple yet effective swap on the Herald of Khorne.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like some good conversions well done


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Alot of cool stuff here, I really like your take on daemons so far.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Mossy have accomplished modelbuilding of a very inventive kind. Tzeentch must be proud. In many ways :wink:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I've assembled my Daemonettes and Seekers, but have bought 20 more Daemonettes. Once those and the 20 Bloodletters are assembled, I figure I should have a solid basis for a 6e Daemons army. In addition, for the time being I figure I can proxy my SoS-riding Slaaneshi Bikers as close approximations of 11 or so more Seekers. Fun!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Like the Khorne Herald, a great conversion on the chariot as well.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

These are awesome can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I have, um, assembled a "few" models since last update:



















These are the same seekers, skull cannon, Kherald, Horrors and 10 of the daemonettes as pictured before. Pictured in total in this photo are:

50 Daemonettes
3 Fiends of Slaanesh
5 Seekers of Slaanesh (my next purchase: buy 10 more)
10 Horrors
Skull Cannon
Herald of Khorne
20 Bloodletters


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

nice stuff! i particularly enjoy the defiler-brute. Great idea. Have fun painting all that small folks!


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Ah so this is where you've been...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Good god that is a lot of daemons


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yup, lots of daemons indeed. That plus Skarbrand, 2 Soul Grinders, and about 8 more Seekers (plus replacing the Horrors for Plaguebearers) is just about my regular 1750 point list, these past few weeks.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Love the cockatrice conversion and the tomb king defiler, very nice indeed. Look forward to seeing these guys painted


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Based on how utterly crap the Blue Scribes are these days, as well as Mr. Heavy Chariot Passenger Burning Chariot, I've broken my two lovely kitbashes down into their component parts. The Chariot will be easy to reassemble if/when GW FAQs that ridiculous RAW flaw.










It's not all a loss, though. One of the Blue Scribes is becoming the Purple Scribe, or something--ie a ML3 Tzherald who carries around the Grimoire of True Names, useful for all manner of lists.



















Also, in the vein of getting things painted, today I got off my rump and went through my old paints after 2 years of them sitting in a box slowly dring out. I threw about 1/3 of them away and bought myself some replacements, as well as a lovely Sable paint brush. Time to get cracking on this backlog!

https://vine.co/v/bTEz09bm5IT


----------



## Jam123456 (Feb 9, 2012)

love some of those conversions. look great and inspiring me to do a few of my own.

Looks like a very sizable army. have fun with it and post some more pics when you get the pain on them.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

good stuff always a fan of your conversion work mossy, those kroot flamers "Kramers" is probably my second favorite word combination closely behind "Magnetised Vindicating Rhinobacks"


----------

